# Ordentliches Fahrergewicht meets CANYON



## schmiii (4. Januar 2007)

abend jungs und mädls,

kleine frage, wie schauts bei den canyon bikes mit dem fahrergewicht aus?
bin um die 1,82m stolzes Gewicht von 110KG 
kein pudding, dafür mehr oder wenige power pur 

Wollt mir nun ein GrandCanyon 6.0 oder 7.0
oder halt das Nerve XC 4.0

halten die bike mein gewicht aus? Ich werd aber auch nicht schonend damit umgehn 

Sprich haut es mir die Gabel, Dämpfer, Laufräder, Naben Innenlager etc um die Ohren?
Ich steh mehr auf HT, da ich oft CC fahr.

Ahja und wat soll diese Optitune Option von Canyon, wo die Dämpfer aufs Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden, das kann ich doch bei der Gabel vom GrandCanyon selber machen oder? 
oder beim Dämpfer auch?
dafür schmeiß ich doch net geld raus 


Egal sagt mal wat dazu


----------



## Johnny P. (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Schmiii!

Also so weit ich weiß gibt Canyon die MTBs bis 120kg Körpergewicht frei. Das kann man nämlich auch bei dem neuen Perfect Position System auf der Canyon-Homepage einstellen. Dürfte also kein Problem sein.
Das mit dem Optitune würd ich z.B. bei einer Gabel mit Stahlfeder (z.B. Pike) machen. Bei Luftdämpfer brauchst du das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiii (4. Januar 2007)

das is doch ne gute ansagen Johnny P. 
danke dir.

jetzt nur noch fürn model entscheiden und schon bin ich um einige jojo's ärmer


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2007)

Johnny P. schrieb:


> Bei Luftdämpfer brauchst du das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Da ist das ja technisch auch schwer möglich...


----------



## Johnny P. (4. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da ist das ja technisch auch schwer möglich...



Danke für den Senf


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Januar 2007)

Du brauchst mindestens ein Torque und überall Stahlfederelemente 

Nein, sollte gehen. Achte vielmehr auf Stabilität der Rahmen und der Laufräder. So lange es keine Leichtbau SID ist, haste auch wenig Probleme mit der Steifigkeit.


----------



## AmmuNation (4. Januar 2007)

Du brauchst ja auch ein Torque fÃ¼r Kaffeefahrten   (Ok nicht bÃ¶se nehmen.)



> Ahja und wat soll diese Optitune Option von Canyon, wo die DÃ¤mpfer aufs Fahrergewicht abgestimmt werden, das kann ich doch bei der Gabel vom GrandCanyon selber machen oder?
> oder beim DÃ¤mpfer auch?



Ich glaube nicht, dass du irgend einen DÃ¤mpfer am GC findest.  Die Option ist fÃ¼r Stahlfedergabeln interessant, bei einer Luftgabel machst dus am besten mit einer Pumpe selber. Du kannst alles perfekt auf Gewicht abstimmen, lieber hart oder weich etc... Canyon verkauft eine Federgabelpumpe fÃ¼r 25â¬ (10â¬ vorteil bei Neubike) da geht das ruck zuck.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (5. Januar 2007)

Na, wenns Rad mal bei der Inspektion ist und 2 Monate in Koblenz rumsteht..


----------



## Yossarian (5. Januar 2007)

Ich würd ja bei dem Gewicht eher ein noch stabileres nehmen. Z.B. das Nerve ES.
Die knapp 2 Kilo mehr reißen es bei dir auch nicht mehr raus.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich würd ja bei dem Gewicht eher ein noch stabileres nehmen. Z.B. das Nerve ES.
> Die knapp 2 Kilo mehr reißen es bei dir auch nicht mehr raus.



Ja, aber ein ES/X oder XC mit einer vergleichbaren ausstattung wie das GC6.0 (bsp ES6.0) kostet knapp 1000 mehr. Preislich zeigt sich da schon was


----------



## Yossarian (5. Januar 2007)

Hää?
Also ich hatte XC7 un ES7 in engerer Auswahl. Die kosten dasselbe und die Ausstattung ist nicht so unterschiedlich. Beide haben einige Komponenten, die besser sind.
Vom GC hab ich ja nicht geredet, ist ja auch kein Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Januar 2007)

Aber der Threadersteller...
...oder wer glaubst du wird hier beraten...?


----------



## Yossarian (5. Januar 2007)

Stimmt, sorry, hatte ich irgendwie überlesen.
Aber man überlegt sich doch erst, will ich ein Fully oder ein Hardtail. Da sind doch die Anforderungen schon ganz verschieden.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Januar 2007)

Ich würd jedenfalls niemehr HT fahren. Beim Fully kann ich den Dämpfer auch abschalten oder immerhin ziemlich begrenzen. Und wieso das kleine bisschen Komfort stören soll, weiss ich nicht. Moderne Dämpfer mit PPD Wippen nichtmal beim Pedalen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Januar 2007)

Ich will sogar gar keine HTs mehr angucken.


----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ich würd jedenfalls niemehr HT fahren. Beim Fully kann ich den Dämpfer auch abschalten oder immerhin ziemlich begrenzen. Und wieso das kleine bisschen Komfort stören soll, weiss ich nicht. Moderne Dämpfer mit PPD Wippen nichtmal beim Pedalen


Der Grund für ein HT ist auch nicht unbedingt der steife leichtere Hinterbau (das Argument zählt nur für Racer) sondern für den Ottonormalverbraucher eher die Wartungsfreiheit. Jetzt bitte nicht die heutigen Dämpfer sind so super die halten ewig... tun sie eben bei Vielfahrern im Dreck leider nicht. Klar die meisten funktionieren noch halbwegs aber fangen oft schon nach wenigen Monaten an zu "knarzen" (oder man muss eben regelmäßig warten - ich will lieber fahren). Da ich nach 4 Fullys (Canyon/Bergwerk/Bergwerk/Rotwild demnächst wieder Canyon) die Schnauze davon voll hatte fahre ich mom. hauptsächlich mein Nicolai Argon FR mit Rohloff. Aber das ist hier ja eigentlich OT


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

Natürlich, für den Ottonormalverbraucher. Aber ein Ottonormalverbraucher kauft kein Markenmountainbike Namens Canyon sondern eine Stadtschlampe, daran muss er auch nix machen.

Und ein "echter" Mountainbiker fährt Fully, ausser eben Racer oder reine Tourenfahrer welche sich nichtmal auf einen S0 trauen würden oder es einfach nicht wollen, denen reicht ein HT. Bei einsteigern lasse ich das Argument Wartungsfreiheit und sich erstmal mit der Technik vertraut machen auch gelten. Und wer ein Fully fährt, insbesondere ein Canyon, der muss schon minimale Bikekentnisse haben, jedenfalls einen Inbusschlüssel halten können, denn ein Versenderbike steht nicht gleich Fahrbereit da.

Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

An die Dämpfer gehören auch Gummibälge als Schmutzschutz wie beim Auto. Dann halten die Dichtungen lange.
Ich versteh nicht, warum das kaum gemacht wird.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> An die Dämpfer gehören auch Gummibälge als Schmutzschutz wie beim Auto. Dann halten die Dichtungen lange.
> Ich versteh nicht, warum das kaum gemacht wird.


Bei vielen Fullies wie auch z.B. den Canyons ist der Dämpfer Schmutzbeschuss nicht ausgesetzt -- da würde ein Faltenbalg genau gar nix bringen.

Neoprenschutz übrigens ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen -- schadet oft mehr als er nützt. (Dreck/Staub/Sand der einmal reingekommen ist reibt fortan genüsslich an der Beschichtung des eintauchenden Rohrs...)


----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bei vielen Fullies wie auch z.B. den Canyons ist der Dämpfer Schmutzbeschuss nicht ausgesetzt -- da würde ein Faltenbalg genau gar nix bringen.
> [/SIZE]


So so.
Da kann also kein Dreck drankommen? Interessant.
Da könnten sie ja dann eigentlich den Abstreifer auch gleich weglassen.


----------



## Endurance (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Natürlich, für den Ottonormalverbraucher. Aber ein Ottonormalverbraucher kauft kein Markenmountainbike Namens Canyon sondern eine Stadtschlampe, daran muss er auch nix machen.
> 
> Und ein "echter" Mountainbiker fährt Fully, ausser eben Racer oder reine Tourenfahrer welche sich nichtmal auf einen S0 trauen würden oder es einfach nicht wollen, denen reicht ein HT. Bei einsteigern lasse ich das Argument Wartungsfreiheit und sich erstmal mit der Technik vertraut machen auch gelten. Und wer ein Fully fährt, insbesondere ein Canyon, der muss schon minimale Bikekentnisse haben, jedenfalls einen Inbusschlüssel halten können, denn ein Versenderbike steht nicht gleich Fahrbereit da.
> 
> Amen.


Wir scheinen eine unterschiedliche Auffassung von Normalverbraucher zu haben  - gut alle die MTB FAHREN sind eigentlich schon keine mehr. Nehmen wir aber mal an die Sonderlinge der Gruppe Bike wären die Normalverbraucher; dann würde ich mich geneigt sehen meinereiner auch in diese Gruppe einzusortieren. Trotzdem würde ich lieber fahren als schrauben. Ich kenne genügend Leute die entweder immer am Basteln sind oder deren Dämpfer schon auf dem letzten Loch pfeift. Ich sag' auch nicht "Fully igitt". Für *mich *ist ein Fully für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke reserviert (extrem lange Touren, schwere Trails oder wenn jemand Rückenprobleme hat), ich empfehle den meisten sogar ein Fully, da nur die wenigsten das Rad x Stunden die Woche und auch bei Sauwetter nutzen. Wenn jemand aber tatsächlich sein Bike auch im Winter bei Dreck etc. *oft *nutzt => HT + Rohloff.

ürbigens das Amen hab ich gesehen


----------



## pr0phet (6. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Und ein "echter" Mountainbiker fährt Fully, ausser eben Racer oder reine Tourenfahrer welche sich nichtmal auf einen S0 trauen würden oder es einfach nicht wollen, denen reicht ein HT.



ich bin bis jetzt auch mit HT fast überall runtergekommen ( felstreppen, wurzeltrails, kleine sprünge...) und das mit 80mm federweg ist halt nicht so angenehm und man kann es nicht so krachen lassen... deshalb will ich mir auch ein fully anschaffen


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Januar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> ich bin bis jetzt auch mit HT fast Ã¼berall runtergekommen ( felstreppen, wurzeltrails, kleine sprÃ¼nge...) und das mit 80mm federweg ist halt nicht so angenehm und man kann es nicht so krachen lassen... deshalb will ich mir auch ein fully anschaffen



Mit einem HT bin ich nie Singletrails gefahren, aber mit einem 80/80 Fully. Angenehm war was anderes - aber es funktionierte. Logisch kommt man runter, aber es ist halt wirklich Komfortabler mit einem "richtigen" Fully (also mind. 100mm) und man braucht auch nicht vor Drops halt zu machen (solang sie nicht zu gross sind) da Gabel und DÃ¤mper enorm viel vom Schlag aufnehmen. Ein Rahmen mit Starrgabel hÃ¤tte da vielleicht schon aufgegeben  



> Trotzdem wÃ¼rde ich lieber fahren als schrauben. Ich kenne genÃ¼gend Leute die entweder immer am Basteln sind oder deren DÃ¤mpfer schon auf dem letzten Loch pfeift.



Ich fahre auch lieber als schrauben zu mÃ¼ssen. Ist wohl verstÃ¤ndlich, wenn ich ein 1800â¬ XC hab dass ich nicht noch grossartig an dem rumfummeln will. Und wenn man regelmÃ¤ssig die Schrauben kontrolliert und alles Fettet und Schmiert (wo nÃ¶tig  ) dann hat man auch keine Probleme.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> So so.
> Da kann also kein Dreck drankommen? Interessant.
> Da könnten sie ja dann eigentlich den Abstreifer auch gleich weglassen.


Nur sehr selten und dann schiebt den der Abstreifer problemlos weg...

...worauf ich hinaus will: wenn bei einem Fully dieser Bauart die Dämpferdichtungen das Zeitliche segnen ist wohl nicht der Dreck daran schuld.
(sondern hoher Druck in Kombination mit Qualitätsschwankungen und/oder mangelhafter Pflege...)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. Januar 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> So so.
> Da kann also kein Dreck drankommen? Interessant.
> Da könnten sie ja dann eigentlich den Abstreifer auch gleich weglassen.



Dann vergleich doch mal bekannten hochstehende Dämpfer (ES/ESX) mit anderen Bikes- bspl der Ganze US Kram hat durchgängig dreckauslegte Dämpferpositionen. 

Ich muss aber auch selbst sagen: Wer hat diese Faltenbeläge verbannt? Und aus welchem Grund?


> worauf ich hinaus will: wenn bei einem Fully dieser Bauart die Dämpferdichtungen das Zeitliche segnen ist wohl nicht der Dreck daran schuld.
> (sondern hoher Druck in Kombination mit Qualitätsschwankungen und



Sag ich nur: Pearl 3.3, nach ~500 km am ölen wie nen alter Opel. Das am ES, gut Dreckgeschüttzt und der Dämpferkolben immer mit Silikonspray geputzt.


----------



## Yossarian (6. Januar 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nur sehr selten und dann schiebt den der Abstreifer problemlos weg...
> 
> ...worauf ich hinaus will: wenn bei einem Fully dieser Bauart die Dämpferdichtungen das Zeitliche segnen ist wohl nicht der Dreck daran schuld.
> (sondern hoher Druck in Kombination mit Qualitätsschwankungen und/oder mangelhafter Pflege...)



Sorry, aber da liegst du falsch. 
Beispielsweise habe ich schon Hydraulikzylinder mit bis zu 400 bar verbaut. Der Druck macht den Dichtungen gar nix aus bei richtiger Auslegung.
Bei einem sauber gefertigten Kolben ist der Dichtungsverschleiß zu 90% auf die Einwirkung mineralischer Fremdstoffe zurückzuführen. Daher würde ich auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Faltenbalg wegzulassen, auch wenn kein Dreck direkt an den Kolben spritzt.


----------



## schmiii (6. Januar 2007)

abend jungs,

also ich der threadersteller  fahre NUR HT, weil ich gerne Marathon und dicke toure fahre. Ein Fully könnte sich bei mia einfach net austoben 
Weil ich einfach zu uncool für diese springerei bin 
is net so meins...

also deswegen HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (6. Januar 2007)

pr0phet schrieb:


> ich bin bis jetzt auch mit HT fast überall runtergekommen ( felstreppen, wurzeltrails, kleine sprünge...) und das mit 80mm federweg ist halt nicht so angenehm und man kann es nicht so krachen lassen... deshalb will ich mir auch ein fully anschaffen



Habe den Tremalzo 1995 schon komplett ohne Federung mit eine GT Karakoram und Canti-Bremsen bezwungen  

Damals gab es fast noch keine Federungen..........


ZITAT von AmmuNation : Mit einem HT bin ich nie Singletrails gefahren, aber mit einem 80/80 Fully. Angenehm war was anderes - aber es funktionierte. ENDE

Langsam fühle ich mich alt  


Mittlerweile würde ich die Vorzüge eines Fullys aber auch nicht mehr missen wollen.........

Meine engere Wahl ist derzeit ein XC 7.0 in weiss  

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (6. Januar 2007)

schmiii schrieb:


> abend jungs,
> 
> also ich der threadersteller  fahre NUR HT, weil ich gerne Marathon und dicke toure fahre. Ein Fully könnte sich bei mia einfach net austoben
> Weil ich einfach zu uncool für diese springerei bin
> ...



Nur weil man ein Fully fährt, muss man ja nicht gleich mit der Hopserei anfangen  
Mittlerweile zählt Komfort und by the way kann man die Fullys heute schon fast alle "starr" stellen. 
Sieh z.B. ein Canyon XC mit 100 mm Federweg. Vorne und hinten kann man das Ding komplett "fest" (gewisse Toleranzen müssen sein) machen........ Da hat man doch auch bald das Gefühl ein HT oder gar ein No Suspension zu fahren  

Ich könnt die Dinger mittlerweile gut verkaufen, weil davon überzeugt   aber noch keins bestellt......... ist aber am Montag soweit..........
Morgen fahre ich aber die alte Gurke noch einmal in den Wald  

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schmiii (7. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nur weil man ein Fully fährt, muss man ja nicht gleich mit der Hopserei anfangen
> Mittlerweile zählt Komfort und by the way kann man die Fullys heute schon fast alle "starr" stellen.
> Sieh z.B. ein Canyon XC mit 100 mm Federweg. Vorne und hinten kann man das Ding komplett "fest" (gewisse Toleranzen müssen sein) machen........ Da hat man doch auch bald das Gefühl ein HT oder gar ein No Suspension zu fahren
> 
> ...



ja ich weiß schon das ma die alle auf starr stellen kann, aber was hab ich davon? Da geb ich mehr kohle aus und nutze trotzdem kaum die funktion 
jedenfalls nicht sinnvoll...also vom komfort bin ich mit HTs sehr zufrieden.

Mir gefällt zwar das XC 7.0 in ganz weiß sehr gut, aber mit dem GC 7.0 wäre ich auch zufrieden. Ausserdem brauch ich dort keine wartund für dämpfer usw.

Wobei wenn ich gerade das XC 4.0 so seh. das ist aber von den komponenten deutlich schlechter als das GC 7.0, oder?

ahhh ich bleibe bei HT's


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

> ZITAT von AmmuNation : Mit einem HT bin ich nie Singletrails gefahren, aber mit einem 80/80 Fully. Angenehm war was anderes - aber es funktionierte. ENDE
> 
> Langsam fühle ich mich alt
> 
> ...



1. Warum Alt 
2. Niewieder ohne Fully 
3. XC7.0 in weiss ist lecker  Leider auch teuer  



> Wobei wenn ich gerade das XC 4.0 so seh. das ist aber von den komponenten deutlich schlechter als das GC 7.0, oder?



Die Naben und Kurbel am GC7.0 sind hochwertiger. Den LX Umwerfer am GC würde ich in etwa mit dem X.7 von SRAM am XC gleichstellen. Der muss ja sowieso nicht megapräzise sein, dann doch eher das Schaltwerk, ist ja bei beiden gleich.

Nur die OROs am XC sind Porniziöser  haben nämlich Druckpunktverstellung, hat die K18 nicht  Und die Laufräder sind anders, da kenn ich mich aber garnicht aus  Ist aber auch schon alles.


----------



## schmiii (7. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 1. Warum Alt
> 2. Niewieder ohne Fully
> 3. XC7.0 in weiss ist lecker  Leider auch teuer
> 
> ...


ja Naben und Kurbel sind doch wichtig. Okey umwerfer ist wirklich bissel wurst. Aber das GC7.0 hat die Reba Race und keine SL wie das XC 4.0, das is schon ein unterschied, wie ich finde.

Ich hab gehört das der unterschied zwischen Oro k18 und k24 nicht so groß sein soll.
Aber nur wegen nem fully und besseren bremsen +100 mehr auf ordentliche naben innenlager kurbel und Gabel verzichten? ich weißt net...


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Januar 2007)

Meine Entscheidung sähe so aus:
a) ich fahre Rennen --> eindeutig GC 7.0
b) ich fahre zwecks Fahrspaß --> eindeutig XC 4.0

Das einzige, was am XC4 nicht so berauschend ist, ist der LRS, 
aber den kann man ja für relativ günstiges Geld (etwa 130,- z.B. für einen LRS mit XT-Naben, DT Speichen und Felgen aus der Mavic 3er-Serie) dann tauschen, wenn der originale das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
(erst dann! Vorher halte ich's für Geldverschwendung)

Bei den restlichen Ausstattungsunterschieden merkt man in der Praxis wohl nichts.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

schmiii schrieb:


> ja Naben und Kurbel sind doch wichtig. Okey umwerfer ist wirklich bissel wurst. Aber das GC7.0 hat die Reba Race und keine SL wie das XC 4.0, das is schon ein unterschied, wie ich finde.
> 
> Ich hab gehört das der unterschied zwischen Oro k18 und k24 nicht so groß sein soll.
> Aber nur wegen nem fully und besseren bremsen +100 mehr auf ordentliche naben innenlager kurbel und Gabel verzichten? ich weißt net...



Umwerfer kannste vergessen, der muss nicht extrem Präzise sein. Wäre an einem ein Deore Schaltwerk dran und am andern X.9 wärs schon eher ein unterschied, beim Umwerfer sind X.7 und LX etwa auf gleicher höhe. Man vergleicht auch gerne X.9 mit XT und X.0 mit XTR.

Die XT Kurbel soll ja etwas steifer sein, kann selber aber nix dazu sagen. Fahre am XC6.0 jedenfalls eine XT.

Die Deore Naben kenne ich nicht, habe einfach schon gehört dass sie nach 100km gerne Seitliches Spiel kriegen und man sie dann immer Kontrollieren muss.

Vergiss nicht: Ein Fully ist eine wesentlich aufwendigere Konstruktion und der Dämpfer wird dir auch nicht nachgeworfen. 100 mehr, dafür ein Fully und an andern Orten kleinere Abstriche halte ich für fair. Sonst kaufst halt kein 4.0 sondern ein 5.0, dann gibts kein Reba und SL gefummel mehr, da ist ne Fox dran.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2007)

Ich würde, wenn ich beim GC 7 bleiben würde, die Gabel vom GC 8 euinbauen lassen. Das ganze dann in weiss und schon hats du alles perfekt..... 

Wenn ich ein ein CX 4 nehmen würde, würde ich die Gabel ausm XC 5 einbauen und dann ist wieder alles in weiss -  

Saubere Lösungen, oder? 


Schwarz hat doch jeder........... Weiss wird die Saisonfarbe.   

Bei Autos kommt das auch gerade wieder........ VW T5 als Camper mit Vollausstattung in weiss - Ein Traum !!! 


Zum Thema XT oder LX Kurbel oder Umwerfer........ Habe an meinen Trekking Bike eine LX Ausstattung und ca. 15.000 Km damit gemacht. Nur leichte Probleme mit dem Umwerfer. Er verbiegt sich häufiger.

Am MTB kommt es mir nicht dran --- eindeutig XT!!!

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn ich beim GC 7 bleiben würde, die Gabel vom GC 8 euinbauen lassen. Das ganze dann in weiss und schon hats du alles perfekt.....
> 
> Wenn ich ein ein CX 4 nehmen würde, würde ich die Gabel ausm XC 5 einbauen und dann ist wieder alles in weiss -
> 
> Saubere Lösungen, oder?



Dann kaufste dir gleich ein GC8 oder en XC5 
Ausserdem macht Canyon das nicht. Wenn dus wünscht, kaufste dir die Gabel die du willst, schickst sie Canyon zu und sie bauens dir ein. Die gabel die standardmässig an deinem Bike wär, bekommste auch zugeschickt - musst dann sehn was du damit machst, ebucht oder ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiii (7. Januar 2007)

Genau also Weiß ist nun wirklich TOP. Einfach nur geil...ich kann schwarz net mehr sehn...
also es MUSS aufjedenfall ein weißes canyon sein 

Ich denk ich bleibe beim GC7.0 dort ist das komponentenpacket einfach stimmig...
aber danke für eure mühe,...

ganz in weiß wäre natürlich mehr als porno, aber ma eben so die fox gabel kaufn und ran damit...also dat is net drin im preis 

werd diese woche denk ich mal sofort bestellen.

axo weiß einer wat über die lieferzeit?
notfalls frag ich mal am tele. wollt ja eigentlich per inet bestellen.


----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

schmiii schrieb:


> werd diese woche denk ich mal sofort bestellen.
> 
> axo weiß einer wat über die lieferzeit?
> notfalls frag ich mal am tele. wollt ja eigentlich per inet bestellen.



Wenn du die Woche ein GC7.0 bestellst schätze ich März-April.
Genaue Auskunft kann dir aber nur die Hotline geben.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2007)

schmiii schrieb:


> Genau also Weiß ist nun wirklich TOP. Einfach nur geil...ich kann schwarz net mehr sehn...
> also es MUSS aufjedenfall ein weißes canyon sein
> 
> ganz in weiß wäre natürlich mehr als porno



Wir nähern uns langsam dem XC 7.0 in weiß  

Grüße Hitzi


----------



## schmiii (7. Januar 2007)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wir nähern uns langsam dem XC 7.0 in weiß
> 
> Grüße Hitzi


das wäre natürlich ein traum, aber als student is das geld knapp, da is sowat leider net drin.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Ausserdem macht Canyon das nicht. Wenn dus wünscht, kaufste dir die Gabel die du willst, schickst sie Canyon zu und sie bauens dir ein. Die gabel die standardmässig an deinem Bike wär, bekommste auch zugeschickt - musst dann sehn was du damit machst, ebucht oder ähnlich.




Stimmt das ????

Kann man nicht eine Gabel, eine andere Bremse oder ein anderen Laufradsatz z.B. aus einem anderem Bike in sein Traumbike einbauen lassen und den Aufpreis zahlen????? und die ursprüngliche Gabel oder die anderen Teile nicht mit kaufen????

Einerseits würde ich es ja verstehen, weil man sich dadurch einem Baukastenprinzip hingeben würde. Und man will dies seitens Canyon nicht????

Grüße 

Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (7. Januar 2007)

schmiii schrieb:


> das wäre natürlich ein traum, aber als student is das geld knapp, da is sowat leider net drin.



Man kann doch finanzieren......... 

Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (7. Januar 2007)

Canyon bestellt genau soviele Bremsen, Schaltwerke etc. wieviele benötigt werden.

Anderes Material haben sie nicht. Und wenn jetzt eine Fox an ein Bike hinwürde, wo normalerweise Reba dran ist, dann fehlt die Fox und die Reba liegt rum.

Ich dachte Anfangs auch, dass das geht, aber -> nein.

Ich glaube jedenfalls dass die Methode mit zuschicken und gleich einbauen lassen Funktioniert. Der Standardpart kommt dann "im Säckchen" zu dir. Wenn du sowas aber wünschst, würde ich zuerst bei der Hotline nachfragen.

Möchtest du nun ne Juicy7 an einem XC, kriesgte die ORO trotzdem. Oder, wenn es doch nicht funktionieren würde, Canyon bauts dir garnicht hin sondern du darfst es selber machen. 

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=4&q=25


----------



## fitze (8. Januar 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> C
> 
> Ich glaube jedenfalls dass die Methode mit zuschicken und gleich einbauen lassen Funktioniert. Der Standardpart kommt dann "im Säckchen" zu dir. Wenn du sowas aber wünschst, würde ich zuerst bei der Hotline nachfragen.



Geht seit diesem Jahr nicht mehr.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## TawnyRoberts (8. Januar 2007)

Johnny P. schrieb:


> Bei Luftdämpfer brauchst du das meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Servus miteinand,

habe auch sportliche 95 Kilo. Mich interessiert das XC4 bzw. XC5. Sind die verbauten Dämpfer auch LUFTdämpfer, so daß Optitune überflüssig ist?
Lohnt der Mehraufwand von 200 Euro von XC 4 auf das XC5?

Danke und Gruß
Tawny


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2007)

bei hohem fahrergewicht und halbwegs ambitionierter fahrweise (oder mangelnder Fahrtechnik ) würde ich auf keinen Fall ein XC nehmen: die Rahmen sind ziemlich gewichtsoptimiert gebaut, Canyon ist bei Rahmenbrüchen zwar unproblematisch in der Abwicklung (zumindest wenn der Rahmen an einer Schweißnaht reißt, das ist dann eindeutig ein Verarbeitungsfehler), es nervt aber jedesmal ganz gewaltig!.
Entweder Hardtail oder ES-Reihe.
Beim Hardtail sehe ich aber für dich auch Probleme: die 80er Fox-Gabeln sind nicht so richtig komfortabel, sind halt Race-Teile, ich würde mir ein HT mit ner vernünftigen sorglos-Stahlfedergabel mit min. 100mm Federweg holen (z.B. ne Zocchi...)
Gewicht dürfte dann so bei ca. 12-12,5 kg liegen für deine Gewichtsklasse!
Und außerdem: mit deinem Gewicht sind XR 4.1 und auch die 4.2 vermutlich zu schmal für 2,25er Reifen, die musst du tierisch aufpumpen - du brauchst breitere Felgen (z.B. die 5.1er). da Canyon keine Änderungen an den Modellen vornimmt ist das vielleicht einfach nicht ganz die richtige Marke (außer, du nimmst richtig Geld in die Hand und holst dir ein schönes ES)


----------



## thto (8. Januar 2007)

TawnyRoberts schrieb:


> Servus miteinand,
> 
> habe auch sportliche 95 Kilo. Mich interessiert das XC4 bzw. XC5. Sind die verbauten Dämpfer auch LUFTdämpfer, so daß Optitune überflüssig ist?
> Lohnt der Mehraufwand von 200 Euro von XC 4 auf das XC5?
> ...




ESX 6 passt gut denke ich !


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Januar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> ESX 6 passt gut denke ich !



Denk ich auch. Preis ist wirklich 1A!


----------

